# i have error in gpuz



## shk021051 (Apr 30, 2009)

i have error in gpuz
this is error:





please help


----------



## shk021051 (Apr 30, 2009)

help please


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is the fix W1zz usually posts:



> open a command prompt
> 
> sc stop gpuz
> sc delete gpuz
> ...


----------



## shk021051 (Apr 30, 2009)

> This is the fix W1zz usually posts:
> 
> Quote:
> open a command prompt
> ...



where fix this setting ??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2009)

Command Prompt

You can get to command prompt via Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt.


Once the black window appears, enter the following line:


```
sc stop gpuz && sc delete gpuz
```

Once it says it is done with deletion, restart the computer.


----------



## shk021051 (May 1, 2009)

show this error :[SC] Open service failed 1060


----------

